# N scale Blast Furnace



## N scale Ed (Dec 30, 2014)

Do any of you goes have or know where I can get my hands on an N scale Blast Furnace? It is a vital piece for my layout. Please get in touch with me and let me know.

Thank you;
Ed


----------

